

Prismatic goes public - siavosh
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/5/9/prismatic-goes-public.html

======
w01fe
Here are a few feeds that HN readers may be interested in:

<http://getprismatic.com/news/topic/Startups>

<http://getprismatic.com/news/topic/Silicon%20Valley>

<http://getprismatic.com/news/topic/Entrepreneurship>

<http://getprismatic.com/news/topic/Programming>

<http://getprismatic.com/news/topic/San%20Francisco>

